# Odd !



## corkyzdad (Nov 10, 2017)

My cat Corky does the weirdest thing...

He digs a hole in the garden, takes a poo in it, then fills it in again and walks away


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

Your garden is his litter box, at least he's neat about it!


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah  I guess he is....but the weird thing is that he uses a spade !


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 10, 2017)

That's what cats do; they are very fastidious!
Nothing odd about it.


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 10, 2017)

nothing odd about a cat using a spade ? .....    er where do you live I wonder ?


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2017)

Well, obviously he can't use a backhoe........he's stuck with a spade.


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 10, 2017)

Spade is what I had done to him at the vets a few years ago


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2017)

corkyzdad said:


> Spade is what I had done to him at the vets a few years ago



My daughter was about four when she announced to a neighbor that our dog couldn't have puppies because she had gone to the doggie hospital and had gotten "cancelled".


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 11, 2017)

Cancelled ? That's Hillarious !!!!!


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 11, 2017)

corkyzdad said:


> Spade is what I had done to him at the vets a few years ago



No wonder he's confused and acting weird-  he couldn't have been 'spade' unless he was a girl cat.  lol  layful:


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 11, 2017)

The handbag was a dead giveaway


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 20, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> No wonder he's confused and acting weird-  he couldn't have been 'spade' unless he was a girl cat.  lol  layful:




sounded a lot better than I 'clubbed' him  dunnit ?


----------

